# bariatrics (Stomach reduction surgery)



## coffeesnob (Apr 4, 2017)

Just wondering if any members are on or have done the bariatrics pathway  would love to get the inside story


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 22, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> Just wondering if any members are on or have done the bariatrics pathway  would love to get the inside story


Sorry coffeesnob I can't help you with this!
WL


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 22, 2017)

I had a total gastrectomy (see my signature!)  - a rather drastic way of losing weight, that I wouldn't recommend. My problem now is keeping weight on, without sending the diabetes mad.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 22, 2017)

My daughter and I are both down for bariatric...we're attending a course at the moment. I don't want to have it done, so I'm hoping I'll lose weight before it becomes necessary. Daughter is all for it as a friend had it done and has never looked back. I was talking to a lady at community centre bookswap this morning and she has two friends who've had it done. One has done great, lost all the weight, but could afford the skin removal afterwards, nearly 8 grand apparently and not available on the NHS.  The other lady has suffered terribly and wishes she'd never had it done. Feels she can't eat anything without complications and is proper miserable. She's never adjusted 'in her head' either, she still feels like a fat person. This would be me. If I got down to a size 10 I'd still head for the size 30 rail in a clothes shop!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> My daughter and I are both down for bariatric...we're attending a course at the moment. I don't want to have it done, so I'm hoping I'll lose weight before it becomes necessary. Daughter is all for it as a friend had it done and has never looked back. I was talking to a lady at community centre bookswap this morning and she has two friends who've had it done. One has done great, lost all the weight, but could afford the skin removal afterwards, nearly 8 grand apparently and not available on the NHS.  The other lady has suffered terribly and wishes she'd never had it done. Feels she can't eat anything without complications and is proper miserable. She's never adjusted 'in her head' either, she still feels like a fat person. This would be me. If I got down to a size 10 I'd still head for the size 30 rail in a clothes shop!


Hi Ditto. I would think it would be a mighty big decision for you to opt to have the surgery - and if that is the road you would like to take then I believe you would have to do some research of your own into bariatric surgery which if you have already then i apologise - but then mull it over in your mind very seriously indeed before arriving at a final decision  - unfortunately no one but yourself can make that decision  - listen to others who have had the surgery  - contemplate  - you can only but be guided by your true inner gut & head feelings and perhaps with the aid of the professional medics advice ie your GP and/or your Consultant at that time.

However  - it appears that you would rather not have the bariatric surgery and it is at this point that it becomes a dilemma for you  - "do I or don't I?" 

Should you do decide not to go ahead with the surgery then perhaps with the Atkins diet on which you rely combined with more exercise on a regular basis  - summer is almost here hopefully bringing warmer weather to encourage you (and most of us too) to take up walking to start with - and as you slowly begin to lose the weight that you want to shift & see the results beginning to show this should be of great encouragement for you to continue with your exercise regime  - then when you're ready you can introduce various other types of exercises into your regime then off you speed at 60mph shedding yet another stone - yippee!

Maybe some of the athletes on here could help Ditto out in this respect?

Read on it  - think about it - tell me to naff off if you feel the urge  - I personally wish to help you Ditto because I have seen from a distance how you have and are struggling albeit you do keep very good bgls. Occasionally when we read something on paper we absorb the material we are reading far better than just listening.

My English grammar is not good so I'm hoping you will excuse me if what I have said has come across as 'sticking my nose in where it's not wanted' - far from it Ditto  - I have only your best interest at heart here. Take care and I wish you luck in whatever you decide to do. x
WL


----------



## Ditto (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you lassie, your help is much appreciated.  I'm just going to try and stick to the Atkins, it's the only 'regime' for me, I feel very healthy on it and it keeps my BG level.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Thank you lassie, your help is much appreciated.  I'm just going to try and stick to the Atkins, it's the only 'regime' for me, I feel very healthy on it and it keeps my BG level.


No Ditto - THANK YOU, you sound positive  - that's a terrific start xxx


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2017)

I am 100% against surgery, for me!!!!!

I have a good friend who had a gastric bypass around 5 years ago, then she had a gastic sleeve operation 3 years ago.

Her health and her weight have been poor ever since, so my view is very clouded.   It is not for the faint hearted, personally I am too big a coward.

I think it is a healthier option to train yourself to eat better

But it is only my opinion


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a friend who had the sleeve done and has eaten through it and started putting on weight again.  the thing that makes no sense to me is that you have to take vitamins and have vitamin b12 injections for the rest of your life. You have to ask yourself  "how can that be a healthy option". I have been trying to do some research on successes and fails along with satisfied and dissatisfied but have not been able to find anything on it. I have not been able to find anything on complications statistics either. 

I have another friend who had a gastric band that went wrong because the port moved and got embedded in scar tissue.

I seem to have heard about more fails than successes.


----------

